# Breeding buck



## llrumsey (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been reading some past post and people are talking about lop sided (balls) or if they have a split in them or not.  I dont understand what they are talking about, what if they are lopsided or split what does that have to do with breeding?  Just learning, thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 2, 2011)

It is an indication of what kind of udders his future doelings will have.  poor quality scrotum = poor quality udders


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jul 2, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> It is an indication of what kind of udders his future doelings will have.  poor quality scrotum = poor quality udders


Wow...I honestly just learned something new...I never realized there was a connection there, I always just thought it had something to do with fertility...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 2, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> It is an indication of what kind of udders his future doelings will have.  poor quality scrotum = poor quality udders


I've read this disputed before... in what way are the male reproductive organs analogous to mammary systems?  I know they're in roughly the same place, but can someone explain the mechanics of this?  It seems counterintuitive to me that they're related, but I don't have any first hand experience with it one way or the other.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 3, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard a couple of people make statements like this too but haven't seen anything solid to back it up. The buck CAN however, pass on the build of his parts to his male offspring, and lopsidedness/retained testicles/small size can affect fertiliity. You'll also want to look at the conformation of his escutcheon (the arch of the hind legs where the udder would sit), as this is an important trait for his daughters--you want it wide enough to hold lots of udder, with a nice arch to the top rather than coming up to a narrow point. Also, check his teat structure--if he's got extra or deformed teats, he can pass that on.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 3, 2011)

I think testicle size / shape has more to do w/ fertility than udder quality of the female offspring.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 3, 2011)

all a good point, I have no proof, just hear-say. I personally wont purchase/keep a sire that doesn't have a perfect scrotum. I can't tell you how many times I have had people comment on this while on a farm visit and look at it. Wow he has a nice set.  He is very fertile.  You have really nice goats. All in the same conversation.  People like to see a nice set.  I don't want to risk a 1/2 inch split and loose a sale because of it. Plenty of great bucks out their. 


Thanks for the topic, it is interesting.  I just assumed everyone thought that.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I think testicle size / shape has more to do w/ fertility than udder quality of the female offspring.


Yep.  I don't get the whole "scrotum=udder" thing either....cause we all know we want better udder attachments than what scrotal attachments look like.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 3, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jul 3, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 3, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN!

eta:  I do agree 100% w/ what your saying about wanting even testes, no / small split, etc. 20K...I just don't think it has anything to do w/ the udder q. of the female offspring.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 4, 2011)

this probably doesn't apply, though you might be able to infer something from it, 

We had a buck that passed on a genetic overbite to some of his male offspring, but to none of the female offspring.  This buck appears perfect in every way, but has a recessive genetic overbite issue.  None of his girls are old enough to see what their udders might do, but based on his overbite problem we sold him as a pet to a family that is not interested in breeding.  This year we kept a buckling from a great mom with a great udder, but it will be awhile before we know if he passes the udder gene to his female offspring or not.


----------

